
Earth overshoot day is July 29 - maxekman
https://www.overshootday.org/
======
maxekman
I was so sad to see this date move closer to the half year mark. They’ve made
a map with user suggested actions and initiatives which looked useful but was
a bit empty at the moment. There sure must be more things we can do in tech to
help raise awareness for topics like this?! Would be cool to hear your ideas
and suggestions!

